# Which types most seek validation, emotionally caretake, and process out loud?



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

*I know there are lots of "types most likely to" things floating around, but I'm really interesting in learning about which types need or do some things the most. Would love your glorious ideas/input on and or all of the following, with whatever explanatory commentary you can offer:*

Which types most seek out external "validation" for who they are? Why?
Which types are most likely to not care, in an obvious way, what people think? Why?

Which types talk the most and what are they likely to talk about?
Which types are the most quiet and why?

Which types are most likely to take on, or be an emotional sponge to, the emotions of others? Why?
Which types are most likely to_ not _soak up others' emotions and to remain objective in the face of emotional intensity or emotional appeals?

Look forward to your responses!


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Which types most seek out external "validation" for who they are? Why?
Which types are most likely to not care, in an obvious way, what people think? Why?*

ESF-s are the most defined by the world around them (extraverted, worldly, sensitive), while INT-s are the most stuck in our own little worlds (introverted, theoretical, insensitive).

*Which types talk the most and what are they likely to talk about?
Which types are the most quiet and why?*

E-TPs are both loud and don't care what other people are doing (extraverted, insensitive, disorganized), while I-FJs are both naturally quiet and more hesitant to bother people who are in the middle of something (introverted, sensitive, organized). ESTPs would talk a lot about getting people to *do* things, ENTPs would talk a lot about getting people to *come up with* things to do.

*Which types are most likely to take on, or be an emotional sponge to, the emotions of others? Why?
Which types are most likely to not soak up others' emotions and to remain objective in the face of emotional intensity or emotional appeals?*

The first is definitely F and the second is definitely T, but I'm not sure how much the IE, SN, and JP axes play in to this.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

Baerlieber said:


> Which types most seek out external "validation" for who they are? Why?


High-level Fe-users (__FJs), because Fe considers actions in terms of how they affect other people, and what other people will think. Fe-users are thus very concerned with what other people think and how they feel; they like to know that other people have been (usually positively) affected by their actions, in the same way that Te-users like to know that their actions are having an effect on the current situation. Both Fe and Te need "validation"- i.e. confirmation that their actions are making a difference.


Baerlieber said:


> Which types are most likely to not care, in an obvious way, what people think? Why?


Unhealthy Te-doms (E_TJs), because unhealthy Te thinks that it always knows best, and is unwilling to listen to anybody else's opinions. Having inferior Fi certainly doesn't help. Unhealthy high-level Ti-users might be unwilling to listen to others, but for a different reason: because Ti follows its own internal logic, and when it becomes unhealthy, it begins to believe that everybody else is _wrong_, and that its own internal logic is _right_, and disputing that logic becomes impossible.


Baerlieber said:


> Which types talk the most and what are they likely to talk about?


Extroverted types generally, since their dominant function does its information processing externally, but really, it depends on the individual. I've met extroverts who were very quiet, and I've met introverts who just wouldn't shut up. The subject of conversation again depends on the individual.


Baerlieber said:


> Which types are the most quiet and why?


Again, this depends on the individual, but I've heard it said that INFPs are the most introverted of the introverts.


Baerlieber said:


> Which types are most likely to take on, or be an emotional sponge to, the emotions of others? Why?


High-level Fe-users. They tend to wade into emotional or social situations in the same way that Te-users get themselves involved in material situations and planning- by jumping directly into it. In the same way that Te adopts and adapts others' material logic to effect a certain outcome on the situation, Fe adopts and adapts others' emotional logic to effect a certain outcome on the social or emotional situation.


Baerlieber said:


> Which types are most likely to_ not _soak up others' emotions and to remain objective in the face of emotional intensity or emotional appeals?


Thinkers, although it depends on the kind of emotional display. An appeal to values (Fi) might work for __TJ's, since Fi is their third or fourth function, but appealing using raw emotion (Fe) is a huge mistake. With __TP's it's the other way around, since Fe is their third or fourth function.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

*Which types most seek out external "validation" for who they are? Why?* Probably Fe-doms, ExFJ.
*Which types are most likely to not care, in an obvious way, what people think? Why?* I guess types that use the least Fe, so ExTJ
*
Which types talk the most and what are they likely to talk about?* I guess extroverts talk the most, everyone about something different.
*Which types are the most quiet and why?* Introverts are most often quiet, because they are introverted.
*
Which types are most likely to take on, or be an emotional sponge to, the emotions of others? Why?* Again, high Fe-users ExFJ
*Which types are most likely to not soak up others' emotions and to remain objective in the face of emotional intensity or emotional appeals?* Low Fe-users, so ExTJ


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

ESFP's and, secretly, the E_TJ's.


----------



## cloudpuffballz (Sep 18, 2014)

Me. Really. I hate to admit it, but I get very disheartened when other ST types start telling me the things I did wrong detail by detail.  

As an INFJ, I can't stand being against many people really


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

the answers to these questions seem blatantly obvious to me, so much so that i am almost positive you had types and functions in mind when coming up with them... which makes me wonder what the point of this thread was, if there even was one


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

*Which types most seek out external "validation" for who they are? Why?*
There isn't any type that's more inclined to do that. That's just how people are.

*Which types are most likely to not care, in an obvious way, what people think? Why?*
None, for the same reasons as above. If you truly do not care at all, you are in a very damaged state. 


*Which types talk the most and what are they likely to talk about?*
Extroverts, obviously. What they talk about depends on their interests and surroundings. It'll just be whatever's on their mind.

*Which types are the most quiet and why?*
Ni-doms since Ni is the most introverted function, but again your nature and culture comes into play more than personality type. 

*Which types are most likely to take on, or be an emotional sponge to, the emotions of others? Why?*
It depends on how empathetic you are. Type doesn't really come into play. 

*Which types are most likely to not soak up others' emotions and to remain objective in the face of emotional intensity or emotional appeals?*
Nobody I can think of lmao, that's an alien concept to me


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> the answers to these questions seem blatantly obvious to me, so much so that i am almost positive you had types and functions in mind when coming up with them... which makes me wonder what the point of this thread was, if there even was one


Not at all. I'm still trying to learn about the MBTI. 

What's the type most likely to be cynical?


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

*Which types most seek out external "validation" for who they are? Why?* Fe-users (xxFJ). Unlike Fi users, our sense of self isn't inward, it's based on the reactions/impressions we make on other people. We crave external validation.
*Which types are most likely to not care, in an obvious way, what people think? Why?* Ti users (xxTP) and maybe some Fi users. I think internal judging functions are the most self-secure. I'd pick Ti over Fi for this because even though Fi has a strong sense of self, I think Fi users would still take criticism to heart.

*Which types talk the most and what are they likely to talk about?* ExFx types. Any extroverted type talks a lot, but ones with feeling preferences in particular are more outwardly passionate about things and thus more likely to talk about them obsessively. I think the particular topic depends on the individual, though.
*Which types are the most quiet and why?* INTx, maybe a few ISTxs too, but less likely. I think the combination of a shy introvert, a in-your-own-head intuitive, and a less personal thinker makes for someone who simply doesn't feel the need to talk as much.

*Which types are most likely to take on, or be an emotional sponge to, the emotions of others? Why?* Fe users (xxFJ). We naturally reciprocate others' feelings!
*Which types are most likely to not soak up others' emotions and to remain objective in the face of emotional intensity or emotional appeals?* Any T dom, most likely (ExTJ or IxTP)-- their most comfortable state is one in which they avoid feelings and approach situations rationally.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

MEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am desperate for validation. So, I guess xxFPs.


----------

